# PMS/PMDD advice?



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I think I definitely have PMDD. About a week or so before the period starts, I become truly convinced I'm going crazy. It starts with mild irritability, then escalates to pretty bad irritability, and in the final days before my period, all-out rage. The littlest thing can send me into a temper explosion. Yesterday for instance, I was trying to tell my husband something, but he kept interrupting me and basically telling me what I was trying to tell him was nothing he hadn't heard before, and so on and so forth. I completely lost it with him. I hit him several times in the arm, started screaming at him and then took his papers on his desk and threw them across the room. I never act like this unless it's right before my period. It almost never fails.I'm ashamed of myself and I've tried several anger management tactics to keep it under control, but it seems I inevitably have one big blow up right before menstruation.My doctors tried me on both Sarafem and Zoloft, but neither helped. My hormone levels were tested and came out normal. My doctors haven't been able to help me with this.I have cut out caffeine and am working on salt and sugar before the "ugly visitor" arrives, but so far that hasn't helped either.Can anyone relate? If you can, what helps you? I'm becoming afraid of what menopause is going to be like for me if I can't handle the hormones I'm having now.Help, please! I'm at my wits end with this.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

TT - I have this pms things also, no fun. I don't know if you have a job, but , lets say you're at work and you feel like you have pms, would you freak out on your boss in the same way as you did with your husband or you wouldn't because you know you would get fired on the spot?Can you control yourself in certain situations even if you have pms but let loose at home?Is this something you do with everyone or just with the people that are the closest to you and you know they are "safe people" to feak out on? Maybe some anger management courses? Maybe look into PMDD support group in your area?


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Jo-Jo, I don't work right now, but when I was working, I'd get really bitchy and just withdraw from people rather than snapping at them or showing my frustration. It has been a little less than 2 years since I've worked and the PMDD or whatever it is started about a year ago. Before that, it was just nasty PMS. You are right, though - I would do anything to hide it from people I don't know, but I let it go on the "safe" people in my life.Support groups are something I never thought of - I'm going to check with my doctor and ask if he knows of any. Anger management is offered through our local high school at night, so maybe I'll look into that too.I guess the worst part is it seems like my husband knows how to push my buttons and does it deliberately. He gets a smirk on his face sometimes when I point-blank ask him, "You're just doing this to annoy me, aren't you?" It's like he gets a kick out of things sometimes.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

That could be frustrating if you have someone pushing you buttons on purpose to get a kick out of it. I did check out where there would be a PMDD support group because i have been thinking about it for myself, funny what hormones can do. I find getting out of the house and doing something active helps a lot. I hate cleaning during that time because I start cleaning and everything anoys me, can't have anybody in the house. Maybe you and I can start our own support group. Lets just hope we don't have pms together







I'm sending you my e-mail. I'm here if you ever need to let the hormones loose or if you need to just chat with someone that understands.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I can definitely relate. I'm not sure that I have full-blown PMDD, but whatever I have is definitely not just PMS. I feel a LOT like the way you describe-- like I'm just about to lose my mind. Same with the way you described your fight with your husband. Last September, I have the most awful PMS or whatever, and when I called my boyfriend, he didn't answer because he had left his cell phone in his room. I flipped out and screamed at him and threw stuff...didn't even feel like myself. He actually told me after that that we needed to take a break and that maybe I needed to see someone about my PMS...we got back together shortly after and now I tend to avoid him during the week before my period...I wish I had advice for you. I have thought of seeing a doctor about it but haven't really followed through on it. Did you take the Sarafem and Zoloft continuously, or just during the week you had PMS? I've heard of it both ways. Perhaps find a doctor that works specifically with PMDD. Other than that, all I can say is that I can definitely relate to how you feel. During my PMS time, I just feel so unbelievably out of control. It's definitely scary.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

TT- How are you doing today? Everything alright?


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

My PMS varies from month to month. Some months I don't have too much trouble and others (like right now) I get very depressed. It is like all I want to do is stay home from work and lay on the sofa with a blanket over my head. Little problems seem like major ones, etc. I'm almost 42 and would have hoped I would be through all these PMS symptoms, but I have endometriosis and it causes the cramps, etc. to keep coming. I remember as a kid having cramps so bad I would be home from school and my mom would have to give me codeine from the pain. Luckily they aren't that bad any longer, more like an inconvenience. My husband feels so bad. He always comments how easy men have it. It is nice to have a guy who understands


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Hey Jo-Jo and everyone,Thanks for the support and advice. I got my period yesterday, but I'm still not OK. Some outside issues with my husband's family keep popping up and I think it definitely makes the hormonal problems worse. I'm not sure; I guess it could be just pure anger at how these family problems are being handled, but I do seem to be more touchy than usual.It's definitely having an effect on my relationships with people. I really think I'm going to end up completely alone because of this. My family will be there for me, but I am not sure about my husband and I know I can't count on my friends because I don't really have a close one.It's sort of sad when the only place you can go to vent things to is a BB because there really isn't anyone else in your life who'll listen.


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

What is PMDD? I have heard of PMS and at times I do have some issues with it but I have never heard of PMDD.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Pasttime-PMDD: Pre menstrual disphoric disorderPMS: pre menstrual syndrome http://www.drdonnica.com/display.asp?article=1086 This will explain the diference.


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

I've had mild irritability and it can escalate pretty fast when you're around people you feel comfortable showing your true colors around. My husband and I sometimes get in the stupidest fights over something I'm too stubborn to admit that I'm wrong about or that it doesn't matter. Sometimes he says things back to hurt me - like, "this marriage will end in divorce" or "I just know this marriage won't go anywhere" He's working on keeping his hurtful comments to himself, and I'm working on something I can do in my head.When I can feel the warm, prickly, tingly rage coming on me like I'm changing into the hulk, I take a deep breath in, and while I'm holding it for a short while I yell in my head to myself, "STOP!!" and then I breathe out slowly. Sometimes it helps simply to clench my fists and relax them, to help me calm down.What has bothered me the most about PMS is the physical symptoms. I get really bad - almost disabling cramps, bloating to the extent that I gain 2-3 pounds, and sometimes nausea and diarrhea.I wish you luck. You have my support.


----------



## shares322 (Mar 12, 2004)

I used to get very bad PMS (sounds like it must've been PMDD). From the time I started my periods (at 11) until I went on anti-depressents. I am on Zoloft now, and I wish that I had it 20 years ago. It has changed my life for the better. I still get PMS, but I don't get really, really angry at people and throw things anymore. And to tell you the truth, the angry outbursts could be over nothing really at all. It was internal anger. If you have tried anti-depressents, and they haven't worked, there are many others out there (I had tried Paxil and Effexor before I went on Zoloft.. tried Wellbutrin and it made me worse). Just a thought. Hope this helps.


----------



## mistyrx2 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have known that something was very wrong for so many years...every month, about 7-9 days before my period, I would suddenly believe that I didn't love my husband, that my children would be better off without me, and that I should leave them. I felt no love, for anyone or anything. I would become so depressed, and hopeless and so full of RAGE! Later I eventually started to become paranoid during the week or so before my period, I would feel like everyone at work was mad at me, that I was completely inadequate, and they all hated me! This swung back and forth with massive amounts of anxiety and panic...coupled with constipation that was way over the top, not have a BM for 5 days or more. The WORST part of all of this...it feels so REAL!! You absolutely believe, the world would be better off without you, you believe the people you go off on, deserved every bit of it! Then comes the period, and the overwhelming GUILT, for everything you have said, and felt, and done! It is like you have been drunk for a week, and you are just "sobering" up and you cringe, when you think of the week before. I heard about PMDD, and I was so relieved...maybe I'm not just a complete psycho!! So far I have not found a treatment for it. I am happy to at least have a name for it. Now, I really really need to find some relief! I am 40 yrs old, and after 20 plus yrs of this...I'm exhausted! I want to banish myself to the wilderness for that week, as not to cause any damage! If anyone has any helpful advice. I would love it. I am so happy to have found a forum, where people understand.Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mistyrx2 Have you read this?:http://www.aafp.org/afp/2002/1001/p1239.html


----------

